# Soft shell jacket with some insulation



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Here are some around $100*

Men's Softshell Snowboarding Jackets

Women's Softshell Snowboarding Jackets


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Go with Cloudveil, Ibex, Sierra Designs, Arcteryx, or Mountain Hardware. I generally agree with Suburban's recommendations, but snowboard brand companies just don't make a very good softshell when compared to the ski mountaineering guys. I have a Mountain Hardware Synchro jacket that I have been using for the past season. The nice thing is it's fully taped and waterproof vs water resistant. The minus is that it doesn't have pit zips. I use it primarily for backcountry hiking and pit zips would be nice for the skin up. Previous to that I had a Sierra Designs softshell and that was a fantastic shell. Also waterproof. Almost all of them should have a light insulating layer. I am definitely a fan of softshells, but keep in mind the climate you are going to use them in. In Utah, Colorado, Wyoming, interior Canada they are great. In the PNW, East coast, California, make sure you have a waterproof model at the very least, or a back up hard shell. Otherwise you will get soaked.

Cloudveil is top notch, so if you have a deal with them, go with their high end softshell..


----------

